# S. Padre Island offshore trips



## Priestola (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I am on a temp. work assignment near S. Padre Island until mid-May. If you need an extra person or two to help pay for fuel, bait and/or other expenses I'll be more than happy to pitch in. I'm looking to hitch a ride on offshore trips ... the farther out the better. But, short trips works just as well. I'm new to fishing so this will be a big treat for me. I do have offshore fishing gear and lures, so don't worry about me messing up your gear :headknock Thanks.

P.C.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Priestola said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am on a temp. work assignment near S. Padre Island until mid-May.


look me up on this board if you find ever find youself working the area again between May and November..........


----------



## Priestola (Feb 10, 2011)

Mr. Bill,

I've been waiting forever to get on your boat! Hopefully, one of these days I get a chance to ride with a seasoned vet. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## spi_tuna_dude (Jan 15, 2011)

What's your price range and what days are best for you? I can do share charters for up 6. Click my link tocheck out our website and give me a call. I have guys wanting to go right now.


----------

